# [RISOLTO] - Impossibile creare un io-slave Errore durante...

## lsegalla

Ho un problema col mio lettore CD (e anche con quello DVD)

Quando inserisco un CD su uno qualsiasi dei due lettori mi si presenta in automatico la schermata dove mi si chiede se aprire o meno in una nuova finestra per esplorare il contenuto del CD. Fin qui tutto bene. E' l'unica opzione oltre al "non fare nulla".

Appena dò l'ok mi esce il seguente messaggio d'errore:

```

Impossibile avviare il processo Impossibile creare un io-slave:

klauncher ha detto: Errore durante il caricamento di "kio_file"

```

Ho provato a leggere un po' di thread ma non ho capito bene che fare perchè i sintomi solo da me si presentano all'apertura del CD mi sembra.

ao lot nam goi cam do ngu dep thoi trang cho be gai vay cong so chan vay cong so nu ao lot nam dep do boi tre em de thuong thoi trang cho be trai thoi trang cong so nu ao so mi cong so chup hinh cho be

Nella guida di GENTOO non ho trovato materiale utile, ma confido sempre nel parere degli esperti quindi... ditemi che fare, che dati darvi e io mi attivo come sempre supermegarapidissimamente...!!Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lsegalla

help help....    :Sad: 

do lot triumph ha noi ao lot nu do so sinh loai khac cho be vest cong so chan vay cong so quan ao nam ao nguc do dung cho be vest cong so nu vest cong so nu trang phuc ngay cuoiLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Come hai compilato kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves?

```

emerge -pv kdebase-kioslaves

```

Se inserisci il CD, chiudi la finestra delle azioni da eseguire, apri Konqueror, e digiti l'indirizzo

```

system:/media/hdc

```

(eventualmente sostituisci hdc con il dispositivo associato al tuo lettore CD)

cosa succede?

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco il risultato del tuo codice emerge:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1  USE="arts hal ldap samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB
> ...

 

Mentre se apro konqueror e provo ad accedere ad HDC (oppure HDD, ho due lettori) come da te descritto mi torna di nuovo fuori ancora il solito messaggio d'errore di inizio thread

do lot triumph chinh hang do lot nu hang hieu do so sinh khac vest cong so nu ao so mi nu quan ao nam dep quan lot nu do dung so sinh cho be vest cong so ao so mi nu trang phuc hoa trang

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Impossibile avviare il processo Impossibile creare un io-slave:
> 
> klauncher ha detto: Errore durante il caricamento di "kio_file" 
> ...

 Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

forse mi manca qualche use?

do ngu dep do ngu nam dep do dung sau sinh quan ao ban buon vest cong so quan lot nu do boi nam cao cap xe day du lich ao so mi nu thoi trang cong so chup anh nghe thuat cho beLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Non so se possa servire, però proverei a disabilitare la USE "ldap", non vorrei che kdebase-kioslaves andasse poco d'accordo con il supporto LDAP (io ce l'ho disabilitata globalmente e vivo felice).

Fai un'altra prova: crea un nuovo utente, ed entra in KDE in modo da creare un profilo di configurazione ex-novo. Il problema persiste?

----------

## lsegalla

Nuovo utente

Creando un nuovo utente ha gli stessi problemi che ho io: e gli ho assegnato tutti i gruppi possibili immaginabili (e l'ho cancellato un secondo dopo appena finita la prova)

Dubbio sulle USE

Le mie use abilitate sono queste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="symlink -gnome kde usb mp3 bzip2 hal mmx sse sse2 mtrr acl cups kerberos ldap ldapsam pam swat winbind samba midi alsa X wxwindows jpeg png tiff accessibility dbus qt-static -esd"
> 
> 

 

do ngu nu cao cap thoi trang do so sinh cho be thoi trang cong so nu ao so mi cong so bo do lot nu sieu mong quan lot nam goi cam do ve sinh rang mieng cho be vay cong so chan vay cong so nu trang phuc hoa trang dep

Come procedo?

- cancello ldap? anche ldapsam?

- oppure ci devo aggiungere un - davanti (a una o emtrambe?)Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

se usi il - sei sicuro che nessu  pacchetto le impiega se le rimuovi e basta dal profilo o dall'istallazione di ldap te le ritrovi attive lo stesso.

Per me dei togliere più ldpasam che ldap.

Già che ti trovi toglierei anche swat se proprio vuoi un metodo per configurare da remoto via web samba meglio webmin/usermin IMHO

----------

## lsegalla

Ho provato ma non è successo niente: ho modificato /etc/make.conf, ho salvato e quindi ho fatto un emerge -uDn world e un revdep-rebuild ma in entrambi i casi vedo che non è stato aggiornato niente.

Ho quindi riavviato (poco costa un riavvio, male non fa ed è uno scrupolo in più) ma niente di diverso da prima: l'errore persiste.

Ho un indizio in più

- Inserendo un CD dati riesco a navigarci dentro

- Inserendo un CD audio il problema persiste

do ngu nam cao cap shop thoi trang quan ao so sinh vay cong so chan vay cong so nu bo do lot nu quan lot nam dep do nhiet do tam thoi trang cong so nu ao so mi cong so cho thue trang phuc da hoi

Quindi il problema è sui CD audio ed effettivamente ho sempre fatto con quelli.

Ora ricordo anche che in sti giorni ho usato un normale cd dati e funzionava.

Altre cose da provare?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Quindi il problema è sui CD audio ed effettivamente ho sempre fatto con quelli.
> 
> Ora ricordo anche che in sti giorni ho usato un normale cd dati e funzionava.
> 
> 

 

Potrebbe essere un problema a livello kernel.

Da riga di comando prova a lanciare

```

cdparanoia -vQs

```

e posta l'output.

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco l'output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cdparanoia III release 9.8 (March 23, 2001)
> 
> (C) 2001 Monty <monty@xiph.org> and Xiphophorus
> ...

 

----------

## Scen

Il problema ce l'hai con TUTTI i cd audio che inserisci?

Hai provato a sostituire il lettore cd?

----------

## lsegalla

Me lo son chiesto anche io e ho provato più di un CD audio.

Per la cronaca si tratta di un DVD-RW preso qualche mese fa che ha funzionato fino a quando ho messo su gentoo.

I cd dati li legge tutti, i cd audio no.

----------

## magowiz

domanda stupida : ma con kscd o mplayer ad esempio riesci a riprodurre il cd audio?

A quanto so di solito i cd audio non si "montano".

per mplayer devi lanciare mplayer cdda://

----------

## lsegalla

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> domanda stupida : ma con kscd o mplayer ad esempio riesci a riprodurre il cd audio?
> 
> A quanto so di solito i cd audio non si "montano".
> 
> per mplayer devi lanciare mplayer cdda://

 

Ho provato, mi esce quanto segue:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # mplayer cdda://
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

Una cosa curiosa è che se lancio GRIP allora i nomi delle tracce me li risolve, adesso non trovo il volume perciò non sento ma a occhio sembra anche che vada in play...

----------

## magowiz

non è che hai più dispositivi in grado di leggere cd audio? (Lettori CD/DVD/Masterizzatori) 

in tal caso devi specificare a mplayer il dispositivo del lettore che vuoi utilizzare :

mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/<nome dispositivo> cdda://

inoltre se vuoi riprodurre una specifica traccia devi mettere subito dopo cdda:// il numero della traccia.

altra domanda : sei sicuro di avere l'use flag cdda nelle use flag in make.conf ?

----------

## lsegalla

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> altra domanda : sei sicuro di avere l'use flag cdda nelle use flag in make.conf ?

 

no, infatti ho appena aggiunto

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> non è che hai più dispositivi in grado di leggere cd audio? (Lettori CD/DVD/Masterizzatori) 

 

si confermo, ne ho due

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in tal caso devi specificare a mplayer il dispositivo del lettore che vuoi utilizzare :
> 
> mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/<nome dispositivo> cdda://
> ...

 

ho provato ma mi esce quanto segue... adesso spippolo un po' con le opzioni, cmq è uscito questo:

 *Quote:*   

> mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/cdrom cdda://
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)
> ...

 

----------

## magowiz

e con kscd che succede? suppongo tu lo abbia installato in quanto è il lettore cd predefinito di kde.

----------

## lsegalla

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> e con kscd che succede? suppongo tu lo abbia installato in quanto è il lettore cd predefinito di kde.

 

Sopra ho il masterizzatore DVD, sotto ho il lettore CD.

Non avevo installato kscd, dopo averlo installato il secondo lettore (quello sotto) mi funziona e riproduce i cd (anche se non lo monta e dà il solito errore del titolo di questo thread)

Ma se ad esempio inserisco il CD nel solito masterizzatore DVD che ho sopra mi chiede di aprire il tutto o riprodurre il cd all'interno però in realtà poi non parte. Se da kscd chiedo di espellerlo mi espelle l'altro CD (sotto).

Devo sistemare qualcosa di sicuro, ma non so cosa...

----------

## magowiz

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   e con kscd che succede? suppongo tu lo abbia installato in quanto è il lettore cd predefinito di kde. 
> 
> Sopra ho il masterizzatore DVD, sotto ho il lettore CD.
> 
> Non avevo installato kscd, dopo averlo installato il secondo lettore (quello sotto) mi funziona e riproduce i cd (anche se non lo monta e dà il solito errore del titolo di questo thread)

 

per quel poco che so i cd audio non vanno montati.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma se ad esempio inserisco il CD nel solito masterizzatore DVD che ho sopra mi chiede di aprire il tutto o riprodurre il cd all'interno però in realtà poi non parte. Se da kscd chiedo di espellerlo mi espelle l'altro CD (sotto).
> 
> Devo sistemare qualcosa di sicuro, ma non so cosa...

 

anche kscd come tutti i lettori cd vanno configurati sul dispositivo corretto, probabilmente hai impostato (di default) come dispositivo per leggere i cd audio il lettore e non il masterizzatore, se vai un po' nelle preferenze di kscd dovresti trovare facilmente l'opzione che ti permette di scegliere il dispositivo.

Avevi detto in un post precedente che non avevi cdda nelle use flag globali, hai provato ad aggiungerlo e dare un bel 

```

emerge -uDpN world

```

 :Question: 

EDIT:altro piccolo controllo : il pacchetto kdemultimedia-kioslaves è installato nel tuo sistema?

----------

## lsegalla

Dunque:

- che non vanno montati va bene... mi basta che ci possa fare un play e un rip, cioè le operazioni che si fanno con un CD audio

- se devo configurare in quel modo kscd significa che non posso ascoltare un cd sia su uno che sull'altro lettore? pensavo che una volta inserito il cd in qualsiasi lettore lo leggesse...

- emerge -uDn world già fatto, lo faccio sempre assieme a un revdep-rebuild quando modifico le flag use (ma non ha fatto niente comunque). Porca miseria ho sempre messo la n minuscola!! Adesso mi aggiornerà un po' di cose...

- come vedo se il pacchetto kdemultimedia-kioslaves è nel mio sistema?

(nel frattempo sto già riaggiornando il tutto)

----------

## magowiz

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Dunque:
> 
> - che non vanno montati va bene... mi basta che ci possa fare un play e un rip, cioè le operazioni che si fanno con un CD audio

 

da quel che dici con kscd e grip riesci a fare queste cose , quindi diciamo che il punto 1 l'abbiamo sistemato  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - se devo configurare in quel modo kscd significa che non posso ascoltare un cd sia su uno che sull'altro lettore? pensavo che una volta inserito il cd in qualsiasi lettore lo leggesse...
> 
> 

 

non ho detto questo, ho detto semplicemente che se lo configuri con un lettore funziona con quello, altrimenti devi configurarlo sull'altro. non mi sembra sia contemplato con kscd "l'autoriconoscimento" su quale dispositivo abbia il cd audio all'interno

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - emerge -uDn world già fatto, lo faccio sempre assieme a un revdep-rebuild quando modifico le flag use (ma non ha fatto niente comunque). Porca miseria ho sempre messo la n minuscola!! Adesso mi aggiornerà un po' di cose...

 

la n minuscola sta per --noreplace, mentre la N (maiuscola) sta per newuse , quello che interessa a te. se vuoi approfondire c'è man emerge.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - come vedo se il pacchetto kdemultimedia-kioslaves è nel mio sistema?
> 
> (nel frattempo sto già riaggiornando il tutto)

 

ci sono tanti modi, il più semplice a mio modo di vedere è 

```
emerge -p  kdemultimedia-kioslaves
```

se ti risponde con una R tra parentesi quadre significa che è già installato, con la U che è installato ma non all'ultima versione, con la N che non ce l'hai proprio, per qualsiasi approfondimento ti rimando alla "solita" pagina di man di emerge.  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Tutto chiarissimo, ho lasciato andare ieri sera tutti gli aggiornamenti del caso e stamattina funziona tutto.

Non so se ci siamo capiti sul mount... però vedo che il mount se lo fa ora... mah...

comunque è tutto a posto e l'errore è sparito!!

grazieeee

----------

## magowiz

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Tutto chiarissimo, ho lasciato andare ieri sera tutti gli aggiornamenti del caso e stamattina funziona tutto.
> 
> Non so se ci siamo capiti sul mount... però vedo che il mount se lo fa ora... mah...

 

in realtà non è un vero e proprio mount quello che fa in quanto i cd audio non hanno un filesystem ma solo un toc che indica a che punto inizia/finisce ciascuna traccia ed eventualmente altre informazioni sulle tracce (artista,titolo brano). Se infatti controlli da linea di comando con il comando mount non ci sarà il tuo cd audio, e konqueror per farti "vedere" le tracce userà il percorso cdda:// , lo stesso usato da tutti i player multimediali per accedere alle tracce di un cd audio.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque è tutto a posto e l'errore è sparito!!
> 
> grazieeee

 

benissimo, probabilmente qualche pacchetto strategico di kde non era stato compilato con il supporto a cdda  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ne sono certo, quello che hai detto non fa una piega, grazie ancora.      :Very Happy: 

----------

